# Poole parking again



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

We used the Baiter Park parking this week when we did a day trip to Brownsea Island (an excellent day out, btw - £7.50 for the boat, including a return trip round the island; NT members entry free, other pay extra); There are about 10 specific "campervan " spaces in the car park, just before the slipway section - the spaces vary in legth, but most vans up should get in. (DON'T park in the slipway section - you'll get a £60 fine); there is a £60 penalty for other users parking in the motorhome spaces. We got back to the van at about 5pm, as there was going to be a biker's meet; the attendant was going round checking people were getting out; we were at the rear of the parking, and I asked him when we had to move out. He said you're all right parking at the front (facing the harbour) until midnight (ticket was paid 'til then), when the gates are locked, or longer if you stay after that!

A general inference there that overnighting is tolerated? I'll put a couple of pictures up when I sort the camera out :roll:


----------



## 89210 (May 16, 2005)

Hi Mike
We overnighted in the Sandbanks car-park m/home bays back in
june. We paid to park overnight £1 i think, no problems.
Way we saw-it we'd paid to park overnight and it made no 
differance whether we were in the van or had parked-it there 
and stayed in a b&b.




regards...nige


----------

